# how to spray enamel tractor paint



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.ellispaint.com/Product_Profile/4400maximus.pdf this is the paint I'm using..how much do I use in parts?Is it 4:1 with the solvent..Going to spray this in a gun.Googled but no luck  ..Also using hardener but I got that figured out


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

dont waste your time with that garbage it says you cant even put a second coat on for 2 hours, fuck that..

go to sherwin williams and get a gallon of some enamel coach black and call it a day, shit lays out slick and the black is deep as hell, shit ive had people think it was base clear the way it would lay out


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 29 2010, 11:43 PM~19454622
> *dont waste your time with that garbage it says you cant even put a second coat on for 2 hours, fuck that..
> 
> go to sherwin williams and get a gallon of some enamel coach black and call it a day, shit lays out slick and the black is deep as hell, shit ive had people think it was base clear the way it would lay out
> *


x2 :h5: :h5: i use napa stuff martin senour which is the same thing as sherwin williams. that shit lays really good.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 29 2010, 10:43 PM~19454622
> *dont waste your time with that garbage it says you cant even put a second coat on for 2 hours, fuck that..
> 
> go to sherwin williams and get a gallon of some enamel coach black and call it a day, shit lays out slick and the black is deep as hell, shit ive had people think it was base clear the way it would lay out
> *


well thanks for you opinion.But I'm stuck with that paint


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 30 2010, 01:17 AM~19454287
> *http://www.ellispaint.com/Product_Profile/4400maximus.pdf this is the paint I'm using..how much do I use in parts?Is it 4:1 with the solvent..Going to spray this in a gun.Googled but no luck  ..Also using hardener but I got that figured out
> *


looks like you just thin if necessary with the thinner they stated on the 2nd page I believe.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 30 2010, 06:54 AM~19457013
> *looks like you just thin if necessary with the thinner they stated on the 2nd page I believe.
> *


so would it be 8 parts to 2 parts solvent? *THINNING: If thinning is necessary, use Ellis 80/20
Zero VOC Exempt Solvent.*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well I was told by some people, that this is very good stuff to use on the frame.But I did spent 3 times more on my primes :werd: I know with the hardener added to it. It speeds up the drying time :biggrin:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

shit just spray something small before you do what ever your painting with it to get a feel for the paint, then i guess wait the two hour flash time for the second coat lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Dec 30 2010, 08:27 AM~19457300
> *shit just spray something small before you do what ever your painting with it to get a feel for the paint, then i guess wait the two hour flash time for the second coat lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 29 2010, 09:57 PM~19454784
> *x2  :h5:  :h5:  i use napa stuff martin senour which is the same thing as sherwin williams. that shit lays really good.
> *


its not the same...if it was the same u wouldnt have to put both 2 names up there geek :cheesy: 
 

or how bout these



















may look the same but never the same

:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 10:14 AM~19457572
> *its not the same...if it was the same u wouldnt have to put both 2 names up there geek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :twak: :twak: you fucking tard!! sherwin williams owns martin senour. so for napa to sell paint there paint they change the name to martin senour. so its da same thing they just put the martin senour brand on it for napa :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:























baby jesus y are all my woman fucking stupid!!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2010, 09:39 AM~19458205
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: you fucking tard!! sherwin williams owns martin senour. so for napa to sell paint there paint they change the name to martin senour. so its da same thing they just put the martin senour brand on it for napa  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


nope....ur still wrong :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 11:41 AM~19458215
> *nope....ur still wrong :biggrin:
> *


    u aint gettin no :boink: :boink: for aggravating me


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Dec 30 2010, 09:42 AM~19458229
> *      u aint gettin no  :boink:  :boink: for aggravating me
> *


thats all it took :biggrin: i win again :cheesy:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 11:50 AM~19458284
> *thats all it took :biggrin: i win again :cheesy:
> *


naw im fucking wit you u know u getting some :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well I'll try 4:1 and add some hardener


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

well my first time priming didn't go to good.The primer was not coming out right?the primer said 4:1 hardener?Primer came out like a orange peel?Also it was a fill primer.Think it the gun?Maybe the nozzle is to small for the thick primer


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 31 2010, 07:10 AM~19465980
> *well my first time priming didn't go to good.The primer was not coming out right?the primer said 4:1 hardener?Primer came out like a orange peel?Also it was a fill primer.Think it the gun?Maybe the nozzle is to small for the thick primer
> *


wut size nozzle u got(no ****) and if its a fill primer thats cool just sand it smooth for the paint ..i think :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:12 AM~19465995
> *wut size nozzle u got(no ****) and if its a fill primer thats cool just sand it smooth for the paint ..i think :biggrin:
> *


I don't know what size it is?The club brother I bowed it from is in Mexico right now


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

going to Mondo's shop to day and see what he say's about the gun?


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 31 2010, 07:19 AM~19466030
> *I don't know what size it is?The club brother I bowed it from is in Mexico right now
> *


  it looks right to me if its a fill primer


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:22 AM~19466044
> * it looks right to me if its a fill primer
> *


okey then I'll just thin it out some.To help it come out of the gun better.thanks bigshod :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 31 2010, 07:25 AM~19466067
> *okey then I'll just thin it out some.To help it come out of the gun better.thanks bigshod :biggrin:
> *


and on that paint i think its like bed liner...cause when i do jobs for those the wait between spray is about 2 hrs ,,,


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 08:27 AM~19466076
> *and on that paint i think its like bed liner...cause when i do jobs for those the wait between spray is about 2 hrs ,,,
> *


well i know its some thick paint :biggrin: lol didn't know about the 2hr time till another lil member told me that


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 31 2010, 07:33 AM~19466106
> *well i know its some thick paint :biggrin: lol didn't know about the 2hr time till another lil member told me that
> *


but its sum durable shit :cheesy:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya the tech sheet from the link u posted said to wait 2 hours inbetween coats for that paint, thats one long ass flashing period lol


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

Lets see the REAL pics that we took JOE. :wave: 

Now lets Stop hiding from the public on here. :h5:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 4 2011, 07:27 PM~19790913
> *Lets see the REAL pics that we took JOE. :wave:
> 
> Now lets Stop hiding from the public on here. :h5:
> ...


OutHopeU


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 4 2011, 10:27 PM~19792363
> *
> *


FIXED


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 6 2011, 10:40 AM~19800794
> *FIXED
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

YOU STILL MAD :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 30 2010, 05:14 PM~19457572
> *its not the same...if it was the same u wouldnt have to put both 2 names up there geek :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



not to change the subject but if you would have posted these........I would have said, yes they are the same thing lol


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 6 2011, 09:49 PM~19805282
> *not to change the subject but if you would have posted these........I would have said, yes they are the same thing lol
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

Don't buy anything from JOE,He will post Nude pics of you & Talk Shit behind his PC screen knowing that is is only safe pace to be for him..When hes out in Public,he knows to watch his back 24/7 :machinegun:


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 9 2011, 02:19 AM~19824845
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Don't buy anything from JOE,He will post Nude pics of you & Talk Shit behind his PC screen knowing that is is only safe pace to be for him..When hes out in Public,he knows to watch his back 24/7  :machinegun:
> *



Ummm...I think ONLY YOU would take some ****** ass pictures like that and then send them to another dude. :uh: I think its fucking hilarious homey put you on blast. No matter what you say, you probably wont have any credibility on this site ever again. So STFU & GTFO I wanna hear about the enamel paint information


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Feb 9 2011, 01:26 AM~19824871
> *Ummm...I think ONLY YOU would take some ****** ass pictures like that and then send them to another dude. :uh:  I think its fucking hilarious homey put you on blast. No matter what you say, you probably wont have any credibility on this site ever again. So STFU & GTFO I wanna hear about the enamel paint information
> *


so true :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 9 2011, 01:19 AM~19824845
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Don't buy anything from JOE,He will post Nude pics of you & Talk Shit behind his PC screen knowing that is is only safe pace to be for him..When hes out in Public,he knows to watch his back 24/7  :machinegun:
> *


lmao :biggrin: remember your the one that started all the shit talk :cheesy: then got owned and started to show your cock on layitlow, OutHopeU.Yes you know it's ALL TRUE.
Truth is I don't need to watch my back :uh: I'm not hard to find.Your the one that hides by a fake account and says his not Lowasme ***,we know who you are.But, be the fake ASS BITCH YOU ARE, AND KEEP TALKING.Fucken noob .Also every time you post up, so will your gay pics you took  






ALSO OUTHOPEY YOUR THE ONE that took them pics and posted them on the net.Fagboy!I just gave LayItLow a laugh because you try to be so hard core









Here I am :biggrin:


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> lmao biggrin.gif remember your the one that started all the shit cuzz you *** with BAGS, & Well JOE this a REAL LOWRIDER Web site. Only REAL LOWRIDERS have HYDRAULICS,Not BAGS you Fucking ***!! :twak:
> 
> If this was true JOE(CAPRICE)68, Y do you keep taken all them pics of him?
> 
> ...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 9 2011, 12:41 PM~19827819
> *
> 
> PM sent about that court date JOE  :wave:
> *


judge might ask you for this :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

I don't get all the gay pics and I don't understand the drama but

who gives a fuck about what anyone builds????? 

so what if someone took a new car and customized it???

PEOPLE NEED TO BUILD THE SHIT THE WAY THEY WANT IT AND NOT GIVE A SHIT ABOUT WHAT ANYONE THINKS


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

WoW, what kind of a Low life MAN are you JOE??

What is your age JOE 14??


Y did you hack into some one's photobucket,steal there pics,then used photoshop and post them on a public Web site with-out the owner permission??

It seem like that LOWASME guy knows how to build True Lowrider's.

JOE, BAGS just don't cut it on any Lowrider. Even on here!

Sorry to say JOE,it doesn't matter what you build,if it has BAGS,your still be just a ***!!

I'm sure you know this by know JOE,so Y are still mad?

It looks like this LOWASME person has moved on.

So Y can't you JOE??

I just look up the LAW.

I hope you get ready for circuit court JOE.

What you doing is a SEX crime!

I'm sure there is a lot of people here on Layitlow that will Testified on this MATTER.

Lets see,your are indecent exposure and loitering and sexual indecency with out owner permission of the pics that you took from there Photobucket.

I just look at this person call LOWASME XB topic. YEA I went to his Photobucket & I did NOT any pics that you keep posting up on here JOE.

So Y JOE are you keep doing this? 

It seem like you have some against some body that uses Hydraulic even if they are front wheel Build LOWRIDERS!! :twak: 

Like LOWASME said, See you in circuit court :wave:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 11 2011, 02:37 PM~19845894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Feb 10 2011, 04:41 PM~19838345
> *I don't get all the gay pics and I don't understand the drama but
> 
> who gives a fuck about what anyone builds?????
> ...


x10, JOE take notes!! :0


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 11 2011, 11:34 PM~19850044
> *x10, JOE take notes!!  :0
> *


I think BOTH of US ,NEED TO TAKE his advice.DumbASS. :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

Not for nothing but I am on the forums to ask questions and learn things about lowriders and suspension and possibly help if if someone asks a question I can answer
I for one am getting sick of seeing the same dumb shit copy/pasted in EVERY post I look at
1. Grow the fuck up this isnt high school
2.Take that lame ass shit to some other forum I think Imalameass.com has opening
3.Who gives a rats ass who does what to their car...its their fucking car so like it or leave it
I served my country so we can have the right to live with the freedom of choices including the choice to modfy our cars in any way choose and if people dont like those freedoms they should got to Russia for a week...I been there it sucks


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 14 2011, 09:22 PM~19871974
> *Not for nothing but I am on the forums to ask questions and learn things about lowriders and suspension and possibly help if if someone asks a question I can answer
> I for one am getting sick of seeing the same dumb shit copy/pasted in EVERY post I look at
> 1. Grow the fuck up this isnt high school
> ...


I should have pics of my enamel paint job up soon.Thank for serving or country.Brutixx.Your right me and Toby need to stop are bs.


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

I do have some experience with industrial tractor paint I did a full resto on a 74 john deere backhoe 
It was the industrial yellow paint
I do know it didnt like going through an hvlp gun without being thinned out but it did go through a harbor frieght cheap paint gun with no issues at all go figure
BTW after the cure time that stuff is damn near bullet proof


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 14 2011, 09:42 PM~19872243
> *I do have some experience with industrial tractor paint I did a full resto on a 74 john deere backhoe
> It was the industrial yellow paint
> I do know it didnt like going through an hvlp gun without being thinned out but it did go through a harbor frieght cheap paint gun with no issues at all go figure
> ...


very true.Learned that first hand :angry: with the hvlp gun.So if anyone is going to use that paint.you've been warned.About the paint gun


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 14 2011, 10:42 PM~19872243
> *I do have some experience with industrial tractor paint I did a full resto on a 74 john deere backhoe
> It was the industrial yellow paint
> I do know it didnt like going through an hvlp gun without being thinned out but it did go through a harbor frieght cheap paint gun with no issues at all go figure
> ...



How did it lay down? I have a harbor freight gun. I was thinking of doing up my fastback in black. What brand did you guys use? Ive heard thinned rustoleum will work just fine and may not even need cut and buff afterward if you dont mind a little bit of orange peel.


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

Rustoleum black is nice for frames but for the body I use NAPA 2k high build primer and their single stage paint which is what I used to paint the mustang in candy apple red


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 14 2011, 11:59 PM~19873613
> *Rustoleum black is nice for frames but for the body I use NAPA 2k high build primer and their single stage paint which is what I used to paint the mustang in candy apple red
> 
> 
> ...


Nice any pix in the sun :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Feb 4 2011, 09:27 PM~19790913
> *Lets see the REAL pics that we took JOE. :wave:
> 
> Now lets Stop hiding from the public on here. :h5:
> *


Hey why don't you just take you and your username that just happens to look like mine and leave this site. We have all had enough of your gay ass pics and arguing. :buttkick:


----------



## Brutixx (Jan 19, 2011)

No pics in the sun the car was done late fall with snow on the ground but I have some with all the chrome and buffed out


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brutixx_@Feb 15 2011, 05:53 PM~19878928
> *No pics in the sun the car was done late fall with snow on the ground but I have some with all the chrome and buffed out
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good bro


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

SO HERE is the paint I used on the 68,thanks everyone who help me,and gave me advice.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------

